# TiVo (1TB)Bolt on Amazon and Warranty?



## Oaklander (Mar 24, 2016)

So far, I have never got a warranty for any technology products. A couple of commenters complained that their TiVo died just after the 90 day warranty ended and they were hosed.

Anybody here think its worthwhile getting a warranty via Amazon? Its been a few months since release and there really should not be any hardware issues but...

Do let me know, thanks


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Don't ever waste your money on an extended warranty and you'll come out ahead in the long run. Take care with your gear instead, it's a far better investment.

Edit: The next four messages have very good advice, certainly more to the point than my generic suggestion.


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

I thought that the ongoing subscriptions for the TiVo Bolt and other eligible TiVo models includes Continual Care warranty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

You Bolt's warranty isn't really just 90 days. For 90 days it is a complete no cost replacement warranty. For 90-365 days you pay $50 for a replacement. After that if you continue with annual service it includes the same $50 for a replacement warranty.


----------



## drooplug (Dec 6, 2015)

What if you have a lifetime subscription?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

drooplug said:


> What if you have a lifetime subscription?


All new TiVos come with the 90 day full no cost warranty and 90-365 day $50 replacement warranty. If you have a unit with lifetime the official warranty ends at the end of 1 year. You can buy a one time use $50 replacement extended warranty but you have to do it with in them first 90 days.

TiVo also has an unofficial (unpublished) policy (meaning it is subject to change or elimination at any time) that they will allow you to pay a fee for a replacement unit that they will transfer the lifetime service too, the cost seems to depend on how old your TiVo is.


----------



## Oaklander (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, actually thanks to all those who replied. What was I thinking? I have bought expensive phones, PCs and Home theater eqpt w/o warranty and stuff is molding away in storage and still work, even the Panasonic VCR. Sometimes you just get carried away by Amazon's placement of these extra options. Anyway bought the unit. Now I have to deal with Comcast...sigh...I'd rather pull my teeth but then I gave away half to ATT Uverse.



atmuscarella said:


> You Bolt's warranty isn't really just 90 days. For 90 days it is a complete no cost replacement warranty. For 90-365 days you pay $50 for a replacement. After that if you continue with annual service it includes the same $50 for a replacement warranty.


----------



## nmb333 (Feb 1, 2016)

does the continual care warranty only work after day 365 if you are on an annual sub or will a monthly sub also give you the same benefit.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

nmb333 said:


> does the continual care warranty only work after day 365 if you are on an annual sub or will a monthly sub also give you the same benefit.


As long as you keep it on a monthly sub you are covered from my understanding.


----------

